# Favorite Lyrics That Speak To Your Soul



## Kope (Mar 30, 2022)

Nutshell - Alice in Chains “If I can’t be my own I’d feel better dead.”


----------



## aomagrat (Mar 31, 2022)

Burning Bridges​By The Mike Curb Congregation


Friends all tried to warn me
But I held my head up high
All the time they warned me
But I only passed them by
They all tried to tell me
But I guess I didn't care
I turned my back and
Left them standing there

All the burning bridges that have fallen after me
All the lonely feelings and the burning memories
Everyone I left behind each time I closed the door
Burning bridges lost forevermore

Joey tried to help me find a job
A while ago
When I finally got it I didn't want to go
The party Mary gave for me
When I just walked away
Now there's nothing left for me to say

All the burning bridges that have fallen after me
All the lonely feelings and the burning memories
Everyone I left behind each time I closed the door
Burning bridges lost forevermore

Years have passed and I keep thinking
What a fool I've been
I look back into the past and
Think of way back then
I know that I lost everything I thought I that could win
I guess I should have listened to my friends

All the burning bridges that have fallen after me
All the lonely feelings and the burning memories
Everyone I left behind each time I closed the door
Burning bridges lost forevermore
Burning bridges lost forevermore


----------



## Kope (Mar 31, 2022)

aomagrat said:


> Burning Bridges​By The Mike Curb Congregation
> 
> 
> Friends all tried to warn me
> ...


Deep stuff what genre of music is that?


----------



## aomagrat (Mar 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> Deep stuff what genre of music is that?


1970's top 40 mostly. The song Burning Bridges was the theme song for the movie "Kelly's Heroes"


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

This really speaks to me here.

*"Bury The Light"*
(feat. Victor Borba)
(from "Devil May Cry 5" soundtrack)

Immortal temptation takes over my mind
Condemned
Falling weak on my knees, summon the strength
Of mayhem

I am the storm that is approaching
Provoking black clouds in isolation
I am reclaimer of my name
Born in flames, I have been blessed
My family crest is a demon of death!
Forsakened, I am awakened
A phoenix's ash in dark divine
Descending misery
Destiny chasing time

Inherit the nightmare, surrounded by fate
Can’t run away
Keep walking the line, between the light
Led astray

Through vacant halls I won’t surrender
The truth revealed in eyes of ember
We fight through fire and ice forever
Two souls once lost, and now they remember

I am the storm that is approaching
Provoking black clouds in isolation
I am reclaimer of my name
Born in flames, I have been blessed
My family crest is a demon of death!
Forsakened, I am awakened
A phoenix's ash in dark divine
Descending misery
Destiny chasing time
Disappear into the night
Lost shadows left behind
Obsession's pulling me
Fading, I've come to take what's mine!

Lurking in the shadows under veil of night
Constellations of blood pirouette
Dancing through the graves of those who stand at my feet
Dreams of the black throne I keep on repeat
A derelict of dark, summoned from the ashes
The puppet master congregates all the masses
Pulling strings, twisting minds as blades hit
You want this power? Then come try and take it
Beyond the tree
Fire burns
Secret love
Bloodline yearns
Dark minds embrace
Crimson joy
Does your dim heart
Heal or destroy?

Bury the light deep within!
Cast aside, there's no coming home!
We're burning chaos in the wind!
Drifting in the ocean all alone!


----------



## Kope (Mar 31, 2022)

Mono The Nickit said:


> This really speaks to me here.
> 
> *"Bury The Light"*
> (feat. Victor Borba)
> ...


Nice I heard that game was pretty good.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> Nice I heard that game was pretty good.


I haven't played it, but from what I've seen, it's definitely a rocker!


----------



## May_Month (Apr 2, 2022)

I want to contribute as well ^w^
It's from "Talking Heads - Once in a Lifetime" (I've shortened these lyrics a little bit)

And you may find yourself living in a shotgun shack
And you may find yourself in another part of the world
And you may find yourself behind the wheel of a large automobile
And you may find yourself in a beautiful house, with a beautiful wife
And you may ask yourself, "Well, how did I get here?"

Letting the days go by, let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by, water flowing underground
Into the blue again after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground

And you may ask yourself, "How do I work this?"
And you may ask yourself, "Where is that large automobile?"
And you may tell yourself, "This is not my beautiful house"
And you may tell yourself, "This is not my beautiful wife"

Letting the days go by, let the water hold me down
Letting the days go by, water flowing underground
Into the blue again after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground

Same as it ever was, same as it ever was
Same as it ever was, same as it ever was
Same as it ever was, same as it ever was
Same as it ever was, same as it ever was

You may ask yourself, "What is that beautiful house?"
You may ask yourself, "Where does that highway go to?"
And you may ask yourself, "Am I right? Am I wrong?"
And you may say to yourself, "My God! What have I done?"

Same as it ever was, same as it ever was
Same as it ever was and look where my hand was
Time isn't holding up, time isn't after us
Same as it ever was, same as it ever was
Same as it ever was, same as it ever was
Same as it ever was, same as it ever was
Letting the days go by, same as it ever was

It's a rather old song, made back in the 80s, but I think it's still relevant, very relevant to me at least
I may not have a beautiful house, a beautiful wife and a large automobile, but I still very much relate to the lyrics
That feeling of being dragged by the flow, consumed by the routine and living on autopilot, and then suddenly waking up, and not even understanding how I got here, it's all very relatable to me
I look back on my achievements and plans in life and asking myself "Did I really want this? Where am I even going with it?"
And yet, nothing is really changing, time can't change us and we can't change time, but we can change our view on our life and on the world
I think a bit more awareness and questioning status quo can help all of us

I'm not good with words but I tried my best to explain my feelings about this song x)


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 2, 2022)

May_Month said:


> I want to contribute as well ^w^
> It's from "Talking Heads - Once in a Lifetime" (I've shortened these lyrics a little bit)
> 
> And you may find yourself living in a shotgun shack
> ...


Nice stuff!


----------



## Kumali (Apr 2, 2022)

From my current favorite rock songwriter, Ezra Furman - and it's even a little furry. (And I'm only just now noticing the appropriateness of her last name for this forum, too!)

Day of the Dog

From the bums on the street
To the prisoners inside
From the losers cast out
To the runaway child
And the wandering slave
Through the wilderness fog
They're all lying in wait
For the day of the dog

I came up in the world
With a pain in my back
And I never could run
With the wolves in the pack
But I've been using my teeth
And I've sharpened my claws
And I'm lying in wait
For the day of the dog

If we get in a fight
I won't take out my gun
You can go home tonight
You can think that you've won
But I'll see you again
And I'll prove you dead wrong
And the sun will be high
On the day of the dog

It's the end of the night
And we're greeting the dawn
On a river of blood
And a plague of frogs
And nobody can judge me
Nobody but God
And the sun will be high
On the day of the dog


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Apr 2, 2022)

Kumali said:


> From my current favorite rock songwriter, Ezra Furman - and it's even a little furry. (And I'm only just now noticing the appropriateness of her last name for this forum, too!)
> 
> Day of the Dog
> 
> ...


Good stuff indeed!


----------



## Hoodwinks (Apr 4, 2022)

Mansion - NF always hits pretty hard for me.

_Insidious is blind inception
What's reality with all these questions?
Feels like I missed my alarm and slept in
Slept in
Broken legs, but I chase perfection
These walls are my blank expression
My mind is a home I'm trapped in
And it's lonely inside this mansion (mansion, mansion)
Yo, my mind is a house with walls, covered in lyrics
They're all over the place, there's songs in the mirrors
Written all over the floors, all over the chairs
And you get the uncut version of life when I go downstairs
That's where I write when I'm in a bad place and need to release
And let out the version of NF you don't wanna see
I put holes in the walls with both of my fists 'til they bleed
You might get a glimpse of how I cope with all this anger in me
Physically abused, now that's the room that I don't wanna be in
That picture ain't blurry at all, I just don't wanna see it
And these walls ain't blank, I just think I don't wanna see 'em
But why not? I'm in here, so I might as well read 'em
I gotta thank you for this anger that I carry around
Wish I could take a match and burn this whole room to the ground
Matter of fact, I think I'ma burn this room right now
Somehow, this memory, for some reason, just won't burn down
You used to put me in the corner, so you could see the fear in my eyes
Then took me downstairs and beat me 'til I screamed, and I cried
Congratulations, you'll always have a room in my mind
But I'ma keep the door shut and lock the lyrics inside
Insidious is blind inception
What's reality with all these questions?
Feels like I missed my alarm and slept in
And slept in
Broken legs, but I chase perfection
These walls are my blank expression
My mind is a home I'm trapped in
And it's lonely inside this mansion, inside this mansion
Yo, my mind is a house with walls, covered in pain
See, my problem is, I don't fix things, I just try to repaint
Cover 'em up, like it never happened, say, "I wish I could change"
Are you confused? Come upstairs and I'll show you what I mean
This room's full of regrets, it just keeps getting fuller, it seems
The moment I walk into, it's the same moment that I wanna leave
I get sick to my stomach every time I look at these things
But it's hard to look past when this is the room where I sleep
I look around, one of the worst things I wrote on these walls
Was the moment I realized that I was losing my mom
One of the first things I wrote was, "I wish I woulda called"
But I should just stop now, we ain't got enough room in this song
And I regret the fact that I struggled trying to find who I am
And I lie to myself and say I do the best that I can
Shrug it off like it ain't nothing, like it's out of my hands
Then get ticked off whenever I see it affecting my plans
And I regret watchin' these trust issues eat me alive
And at the rate I'm goin', they'll probably still be there when I die
Congratulations, you'll always have a room in my mind
The question is, will I ever clean the walls off in time?
Insidious is blind inception
What's reality with all these questions?
Feels like I missed my alarm and slept in
And slept in
Broken legs, but I chase perfection
These walls are my blank expression
My mind is a home I'm trapped in
And it's lonely inside this mansion, inside this mansion
So this part of my house, no one's been in it for years
I built a safe room and I don't let no one in there
'Cause if I do, there's a chance that they might disappear
And not come back, and I admit, I am emotionally scared
To let anyone inside, so I just leave my doors locked
You might get other doors to open up, but this door's not
'Cause I don't want you to have the opportunity to hurt me
And I'll be the only person that I can blame when you desert me
I'm barricaded inside, so stop watchin'
I'm not coming to the door, so stop knockin', stop knockin'
I'm trapped here, God keeps saying I'm not locked in
I chose this, I am lost in my own conscience
I know that shuttin' the world out ain't solvin' the problem
But I didn't build this house because I thought it would solve 'em
I built it because I thought that it was safer in there
But it's not, I'm not the only thing that's livin' in here
Fear came to my house years ago, I let him in
Maybe that's the problem, 'cause I've been dealing with this ever since
I thought that he would leave, but it's obvious, he never did
He must have picked a room and got comfortable and settled in
Now I'm in a position, it's either sit here and let 'em win
Or put him back outside where he came from, but I never can
'Cause in order to do that, I'd have to open the doors
Is that me or the fear talking? I don't know anymore
It's lonely
Inside (inside), inside (inside)
It's lonely (it's lonely)
Oh, yeah, it's lonely
Inside this mansion_​


----------



## Kumali (Apr 8, 2022)

New one from Ezra Furman:

Point Me Toward The Real

In the front seat of your convertible car I'm awaiting your return
Watching sunshine flash and my cigarette ash 'til the corporate logo burns
You picked me up at the County Cook Psychiatry Institute
It's my first day free, I've got nowhere to be so I'm coming home with you

Just a quick stop off at the drugstore
I'm not ready, so I wait in the car for you

You asked me who I might like to see on my first night back outside
But my friends are few and my lover is through and my family's horrified
We ride along in the silent dusk while the moon gets drunk and high
It's a cold white stone up in heaven alone, and I've seen its darker side

You ask again and the words come out so easy
They bypass my conscious mind

Point me toward the real motherfuckers
Point me toward the real
I've been lied to and abused
Time to try to heal
Cut me loose, cut me loose
Let me get hurt, let me feel
Cut my bound hands free and point me toward the real

Now ever since I was a little child I have felt this same old fear
That I alone will freeze while the world proceeds, I'll be forever stuck right here
But I can't live the old way, that way nearly left me dead
I need someone new who can tell me the truth and I don't care who it is

I want the knife in deep
And I want someone to give it a twist

We're coming into the city now, and I've only said it once
It's a phrase so clean, I don't know what it means, but it's more than I've said in months
You never ask me what I did that made the cops finally pick me up
You wanna know where I'm trying to go
Where I'll be, not where I was

I say it one more time, you nod and smile
And it's better than all the drugs

Point me toward the real motherfuckers
Point me toward the real
I've been lied to and abused
Time to try to heal
Cut me loose, cut me loose
See what freedom might reveal
Cut my bound hands free and point me toward the real


----------



## Mambi (Apr 8, 2022)

Dimie Cat: Everybody Wants To Be A Cat.


Ev'rybody wants to be a cat
Because a cat's the only cat
Who knows where it's at
Ev'rybody's pickin' up on that feline beat
'Cos ev'rything else is obsolete
A square with a horn
Makes you wish you weren't born
Ev'ry time he plays
With a square in the act
You can set music back
To the caveman days
I've heard some corny birds who tried to sing
Still a cat's the only cat
Who knows how to swing
Who wants to dig a long-haired gig
Or stuff like that?
When ev'rybody wants to be a cat, meow!


----------



## Erix (Apr 22, 2022)

One of my favorite verse parts I’ve made for a song, definitely speaks to me in a way ^^

———
I feel I lost the plot
I think I’m a monster
Stare at my reflection, I’m glaring at an imposter

Harder to decipher my own words between the lines
It’s becoming harder to try and go act as if I’m fine

I wonder
If it’s just in my head
And I’m overthinking things to the point where it’s all sundered instead


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 22, 2022)

"You're Beautiful"
Song by James Blunt


My life is brilliant

My life is brilliant
My love is pure
I saw an angel
Of that I'm sure
She smiled at me on the subway
She was with another man
But I won't lose no sleep on that
'Cause I've got a plan

You're beautiful
You're beautiful
You're beautiful, it's true
I saw your face in a crowded place
And I don't know what to do
'Cause I'll never be with you

Yes, she caught my eye
As we walked on by
She could see from my face that I was
Fucking high
And I don't think that I'll see her again
But we shared a moment that will last 'til the end

You're beautiful
You're beautiful
You're beautiful, it's true
I saw your face in a crowded place
And I don't know what to do
'Cause I'll never be with you

La-la-la, la
La-la-la, la
La-la-la, la, la

You're beautiful
You're beautiful
You're beautiful, it's true
There must be an angel with a smile on her face
When she thought up that I should be with you

But it's time to face the truth
I will never be with you


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 22, 2022)

"Another Way to Die"
Song by Disturbed


The indulgence of our lives
Has cast a shadow on our world
Our devotion to our appetites
Betrayed us all
An apocalyptic plight
More destruction will unfold
Mother Earth will show her darker side
And take her toll

It's just another way to die

There can be no other reason why
You know we should have seen it coming.
Consequences we cannot deny
Will be revealed in time
Glaciers melt as we pollute the sky
A sign of devastation coming
We don't need another way to die
Will we repent in time?

The time bomb is ticking
And no one is listening.
Our future is fading
Is there any hope we'll survive?

Still, we ravage the world that we love
And the millions cry out to be saved
Our endless maniacal appetite
Left us with another way to die
It's just another way to die

Ooh can we repent in time?

Greed and hunger led to our demise
A path I can't believe we followed
Black agendas rooted in a lie
Ooh can we repent in time?
Species fall before our very eyes
A world they cannot survive in
Left them with another way to die
Are we dead inside?

The time bomb is ticking
And no one is listening
Our future is fading
Is there any hope we'll survive?

Still, we ravage the world that we love
And the millions cry out to be saved
Our endless maniacal appetite
Left us with another way to die

It's just another way to die

Still, we ravage the world that we love
And the millions cry out to be saved
Our endless maniacal appetite
Left us with another way to die

It's just another way to die
Ooh can we repent in time?
It's just another way to die
Ooh can we repent in time?
It's just another way to die
Can we repent in time?


----------



## Bluefangcat (Apr 22, 2022)

The more time and life experiences that pass, the harder this one hits me.

Wolf Count
_The Mountain Goats_


Live among the starving wolves
Get lost inside the pack
Pull at a carcass til my tooth breaks
Your grown-up teeth
They don’t grow back
They don’t grow back

Find a clearing in the forest
Wait for word from the battlefront
Sing to the moon until your throat’s raw
The Lord of the manor
He won’t be coming back from the hunt
He won’t be coming back from the hunt

Soon, it’ll be my time to go
I know

Breach the perimeter with my brethren
Know who your friends are when you need them
Sleep soundly with the enemy
And remember me
Too dumb to trade his cloak for freedom
Too dumb to trade his cloak for freedom

Run, run ahead, all of you
I will catch up when I’m able to

Seek the manor grounds anew
Too dark to find the path
Sleep on the road and dream the only dream worth dreaming
The thronging plain
The bloodbath

Soon, it’ll be my time to go
I know


----------



## greygamora (Sep 16, 2022)

This section in glaive - bastard:
_Let me tell a story 'bout a boy I know
He was about 15 years, stood about 6'4
He made a couple connections, and he opened some doors
And now he realized, he was way better before_


----------

